# H. Gigas Water / Land Enclosure 24" x  18" -



## arachnidsrva (Mar 19, 2012)

I love this H. Gigas enclosure







We've been startled a few times, as she dives in after guppies

When i come home sometimes I can catch her crawling up one of the walls covered in water droplets

The first waterfall is much more cost-effective and a better product. by Terra Fauna (50 bux!)

The second waterfall is something I bought at a show, if doesnt have a built-in filter... so it clogs about once a week.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Mar 19, 2012)

while it may look wonderful, I can not at all say this is a good enclosure for an H. Gigas, that while yes can swim and hunt for guppies still requires a place to burrow and get dry.


----------



## arachnidsrva (Mar 19, 2012)

I guess a bunch of my post didn't show up, there should have been a lot more to it. I've since updated them both and added much more rocks, but more importantly I've piled a bunch of fog moss up against the back of the tank which is easy for them to make tunnel systems out of. In my experience Fog Moss is about the best stuff if you want to avoid mold.

I'll try and post new pictures later tonight -


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks really good. Glad you redid it to give her something to burrow in. Only thing im afraid of is the height. She is a burrower, and a long fall from that height, onto one of those solid decorations could kill her.


----------



## arachnidsrva (Mar 19, 2012)

yea that has been bugging me, i'll probably end up swapping it with one of my giant pokies

i hate the screen mesh on the tops...it's bothering me so bad im gonna end up laser cutting an acrylic lid tomorrow at work

they get their little hairy feet caught in the mesh and then its all over


----------

